# Felix, mini rex buck



## crazy curtains (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi all,

can anybody offer an excellent, permenant home to the most beautiful little bun in the world?

We have to rehome our beloved Felix and really want to find him a 5 star home.

He is about 7/8 months old, he is a blue otter mini rex and has the most adorable personality. He is into everything and as soon as he hears you coming he is up at the bars on his back legs, his little nose sticking out for a rub 

He just loves cuddles and will just sit on your lap for ages with his eyes shut whilst you stroke him. In the garden he will come flying over to you (all without the bribe of treats!) for more cuddles 

I'd love for him to find a lovely little wife and to remain a spoilt, pampered indoor bun for the whole of his life 

Can travel a short way (from cambs/lincs area) to meet his new mummy (or daddy  )


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you have any pics?
Is he neutered?
Is he vaccinated?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Do you have any pics?
> Is he neutered?
> Is he vaccinated?


This 

I would help but I'm in quarantine at he moment


----------

